# Reflex style red dot sights on a .44 magnum ?



## dgmeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

Are there any reasonably priced reflex-style (holographic)  sights that will stand up to .44 mag recoil ?

Anyone tried an ATN or one of the multi-reticle BSA's on a magnum handgun ?  I don't really want to spend $200 - $500 on one of the high end models for a part time scope.  I've got a 4X for hunting, this would be used for target practice and backup sidearm use.


----------



## keyfitter (Sep 10, 2010)

dgmeadows said:


> Are there any reasonably priced reflex-style (holographic)  sights that will stand up to .44 mag recoil ?
> 
> Anyone tried an ATN or one of the multi-reticle BSA's on a magnum handgun ?  I don't really want to spend $200 - $500 on one of the high end models for a part time scope.  I've got a 4X for hunting, this would be used for target practice and backup sidearm use.



Good question. I'm interested in the answer too even though I wouldn't consider  the .44 mag for for self defense. It has too much recoil for fast followup shots
and way too much penetration.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 11, 2010)

*Not home defense...*



keyfitter said:


> Good question. I'm interested in the answer too even though I wouldn't consider  the .44 mag for for self defense. It has too much recoil for fast followup shots
> and way too much penetration.



By backup sidearm use, I mean I will be using the .44 mag as a sidearm for bowhunting bear and wild boar.  My .38 can handle the home defense and concealed carry needs.


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 11, 2010)

I had an ATN. It worked fine. I used it on .22lr pistol and self loading rifles in various calibers. I never had a single issue with its function or accuracy. The biggest drawback and the reason I don't still own it was enviromental. It was fine for what you're talking about, but everything's  just too exposed for my use. When it's wet, it's wet. If it's smeared with an oily rag it's oily. Even going in and out of an oily pistol rug would sometimes require a cleaning. The open format just wasn't worth the effort for me.


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 12, 2010)

*Good points*



chuckdog said:


> I had an ATN. It worked fine. I used it on .22lr pistol and self loading rifles in various calibers. I never had a single issue with its function or accuracy. The biggest drawback and the reason I don't still own it was enviromental. It was fine for what you're talking about, but everything's  just too exposed for my use. When it's wet, it's wet. If it's smeared with an oily rag it's oily. Even going in and out of an oily pistol rug would sometimes require a cleaning. The open format just wasn't worth the effort for me.



Makes sense - I found a small (25mm objective, ~ 2 inches long) enclosed body Bushnell Red Dot - think I'll try that out instead of the open body type.  I can imagine simple raindrops on the "projection" area could mess up the sight picture on an open style.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## JWarren (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you will like the reg style red dot alot.


----------



## jbmabrey3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mueller quick shot-got one on my 44 SRH for 0 dark 30 shooting. carry it and my 357 max encore. use 44 with Mueller for low light situations-old eyes not so good anymore. I have transfered it from my turkey gun to my slug gun and finally to the 44. still going strong. sighted in in for 50 yards. very nice can be found for under $100


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Sep 14, 2010)

Have a BSA 40 mill. on a 45-70  14inch contender barrel and it's holding up fine. Also have trophy bushnell on 30-30 12inch barrel. Both work really good for shots at 100 yards or closer. Easier to get on target than a scope. Have a 4 power Simmons that was mounted and shot at range 1 trip and turned around and put red dot back on. 
Good luck and good hunting, Jim


----------

